# "Holzteich" - Baudoku



## bergi (7. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend liebes Forum, 

heute wurde es mit unserem lange aufgeschobenen Teichbau Ernst, und ich möchte hier in einigermaßen regelmäßigen Abständen über den Fortschritt berichten. Natürlich bin ich sehr an euren Vorschlägen, Ideen, Kritiken etc. interessiert !

Das Konzept dieses terrassennahen, länglich-rechteckigen Teichs sieht vor, dass eine Tief- bzw. Freiwasserzone durch einen "Holzkasten" von den Steilwänden an der Längsseite sowie von zwei Sumpfz- bzw. Regenerationszonen an den Schmalseiten getrennt wird. 

Der Schichtenaufbau ist daher: 

*- ERDBODEN -*
1. Vlies A (dick)
2. Folie (EPDM)
3. Vlies B (dünner) zum Schutz der Folie vor dem Holz 
4. Fichtenholzbretter (4 cm)
*- WASSER -*

Zwischen Vlies B und Folie wird Kies eingebracht, der einerseits Vlies B an das Holz drückt, andererseits helfen soll, das Ganze am Boden zu halten. Die langen "Ausläufer" des Kastens dienen zum selben Zweck.

Heute war es dann so weit, dass in die - schon im Winter wegen günstiger Gelegenheit (Baggereinsatz) angelegte - Teichgrube Fließ, Folie, "Über-Folien-Fließ" und Anfänge des Holzkastens wanderten. 

Zunächst dachten wir ja daran, den Boden des Holzkastens wegzulassen, aber dann lief das Ganze so nett und flott mit Spaxschrauben und Edelstahlbeschlägen, dass wir jetzt wahrscheinlich doch einen Boden machen werden. Vorteil ist vor allem auch, dass der Kies am Boden den Auftrieb mindert. 
Morgen werden die nächsten Ebenen geschreinert (wenn das Wetter nicht zu extrem wird). 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Interessante Idee, ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gladiator (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Holz und Wasser... 

kommt ums Holz noch Folie rum, oder ist das behandelt, dass es nicht verfällt?

ich selbst würde sowas eher mit steinen machen^^


mal schauen wies wird, viel Erfolg


----------



## Nori (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ich weiss ja nicht wie sich Holz unter Wasser hält - bei irgendwelchen Tropenhölzern hätte ich da weniger Bedenken - aber Fichtenholz?
Mir hat sich auch der Sinn des Holzes noch nicht erschlossen - wenn der Steilhang "kommt" wird das Holz die Erde nicht aufhalten.
Hast mal einen Magneten an die Beschläge gehalten?

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Stefan,

hoffentlich waren die Spaxschrauben ned zu lang ==> Folie noch OK 

ne zeit lang werden die Fichtenbretter schon machen - besser wäre Hartholz wie Eiche gewesen (Venedig steht ja auf Eichenpfählen)


----------



## bergi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Guten Morgen, 
- _hoffe mal, dass es heute ein bisschen weitergeht bzw. der Regen nachlässt_ - 

Das Holz ist natürlich unbehandelt.
Es ist recht schwer, gute Daten zum Holzverhalten unter Wasser zu bekommen. Nach meinen eigenen Beobachtungen und nach Recherche soweit möglich, hält auch Fichtenholz gut (wie lange soll ein Teich überhaupt halten? ).
Ansonsten soll sich das Holz möglichst schnell voll Wasser saugen, es wäre kontraproduktiv, hier z.B. harzreiches Lärchenholz zu verwenden. Tropenholz - nun ja, freilich; aber irgendwie reizt mich auch die Herausforderung, mit einfachen Mitteln zu arbeiten und keinen "Overkill" zu betreiben.

Die Idee dieser etwas rustikalen "Beschlags-Bauweise" ist unter anderem, dass man einzelne Bretter ganz gut auswechseln können sollte, falls wirklich mal was bricht, gammelt etc..

Ansonsten hoffe ich natürlich schon, dass die Bretter zusammen mit dem äußeren Vlies B die Wände aufhalten, wenn sie "kommen" (kommen die Wände?).

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Boxerfan (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hei,
ich komme aus dem Erdbau. Meine Frage, was sollen denn die Brettchen halten? Sind doch höchstens 5 cm stark. Wenn wir einen Verbau setzen wird das mit Kanthölzern 8 x 10 oder 10 x 12 cm gemacht. Deine Bretter werden so wegknicken wenn die Steilböschung kommt..


----------



## bergi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Dietmar, 
kurz zum Verständnis: 
Was ist ein Verbau?
Wann oder unter welchen Umständen kommt deiner Erfahrung nach eine Steilböschung? 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Boxerfan (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Mit einem Verbau werden steile Böschungen abgefangen. Eine Steilböschung kommt wenn das Erdreich nicht abgefangen wird und Druck auf die Oberfläche der Böschung kommt, oder noch gefährlicher nach starkem Regen.
Wenn Du stehenden Boden hast könnte der Wasserdruck ausreichen, aber Du gehst ein gewaltiges Risiko ein.
Sieht aus, als wäre die Hälfte der Höhe weicher Oberboden, zieh den auf 45 Grad ab, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite und zur Terasse hin kannst Du es so lassen. So würde ich bauen.-


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Also ich verstehe den gesamten Sinn von dem Holz im Teich nicht  
Vor allem auch noch sinnvolles Metall im Teich (altes im Filter kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen) ... die Spax-Schrauben rosten innerhalb von 2 Jahren und brechen dann weg.

Mandy


----------



## bergi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Dietmar und Mandy, 

danke für eure Einschätzungen... mal sehen, wie sich das Holz so macht. Der Sinn als Baumaterial im Vergleich zu z.B. Beton ist eigentlich schnell erklärt (zumindest in der Theorie): 
1) angenehm zu verarbeiten
2) unter Wasser dauerhaft
3) optisch ansprechend
4) bei Bedarf auch wieder gut zu entsorgen
5) nicht extrem teuer

Zu den Schrauben: eigentlich soll das Edelstahl sein und insofern nicht so schnell rosten... Wenn alle Stricke reißen, könnte man das bei dieser Bauweise allerdings auch austauschen oder nachrüsten. Andererseits sind die Bretter sowieso weitgehend im Boden verkeilt und eingegraben, also sind die Beschläge eher für die Bauphase (und als optischer Gag) wichtig.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Soderle, 
trotz Dauerregen (_der sein Gutes hat, weil sich der Teich da schon mal ein wenig füllt, und sich das Holz vollsaugen und damit absinken kann_) ein bisschen weitergearbeitet. Naja - einen Schönheitspreis gewinnt er im Moment noch nicht ... .

Die beiden Schmalseiten wurden schon mal mit Kies (Aushub Teich) angefüllt, auch an den Längsseiten, wo das Holz den Konturen der Grube nicht so ganz eng anliegt. Auf den Bildern werden die Schichten noch mal deutlicher: 
Wasser, Holz, Vlies, Kies, Folie, Vlies, Boden.

An den Schmalseiten sollen - das ist mir erst nachträglich eingefallen - mit Holz noch Stufen eingebaut werden, so dass Seerosen, __ Iris, Kuckuckslichtlilien etc. klar getrennte Standorte finden. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Nori (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ich hab mich heute mal mit einem Ingenieur über diese Konstruktion unterhalten - er meinte als Baugrubensicherung ist das nicht tauglich und als Befestigung wenn der Wasserdruck nach Außen presst nicht erforderlich. 
Als Stufe zum Einsteigen wird das Holz nur glischig sein und die Haltbarkeit ist sehr begrenzt.

Ich würde die ganze Baustelle nochmal überdenken und wie es schon empfohlen wurde, auf der Gartenseite eine Schräge, vielleicht sogar mit einer kleinenStufe zum Bepflanzen realisieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

bin auch erst heute über diesen thread gestolpert...mir erschließt sich der sinn nicht 

was soll die holzkonstruktion tun? die wände stützen?


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



katja schrieb:


> bin auch erst heute über diesen thread gestolpert...mir erschließt sich der sinn nicht



Da bist Du nicht die Einzige Katja 
Es wurde zwar schon mal erklärt ... aber daraus wurde ich auch nicht schlauer ...

Ich warte einfach mal ab, bis alles fertig ist. Vielleicht kann man dann den Sinn erkennen.

Mandy


----------



## bergi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute mal mit einem Ingenieur über diese Konstruktion unterhalten - er meinte als Baugrubensicherung ist das nicht tauglich und als Befestigung wenn der Wasserdruck nach Außen presst nicht erforderlich. Als Stufe zum Einsteigen wird das Holz nur glischig sein und die Haltbarkeit ist sehr begrenzt


Hi Nori, 
eine harte Nuss  - wie kann etwas nicht tauglich _*und *_nicht erforderlich sein - ?
Es geht natürlich um die Befestigung der Steilwände, und natürlich ist die _*trotz Wasserdruck *_erforderlich. Auch ist Holz unter Wasser prinzipiell sehr lange haltbar... das sollte ein Ingenieur eigentlich wissen .
Ob das Holz die Aufgabe der Befestigung tatsächlich gut erfüllt - ich hoffe es zumindest. 
Außerdem soll es noch Terrassen bilden, nett aussehen und die Folie verstecken. Eine Stufe zum Einsteigen ist momentan noch nicht vorgesehen, es wird ja kein Badeteich... allerdings ist so ein Einstieg keine schlechte Idee, irgendwie muss man ja reinkommen ohne sich über den Rand wälzen zu müssen...

Mal sehen, heute geht es hoffentlich wieder ein bisschen weiter.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo in die Runde
Ihr redet da gerade aneinander vorbei, Nori meint den Grund um den Teich, Stefan den Grund im Teich und für den reichen die Dielen locker ein paar Jahre.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## bergi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hoi Patrick, 
nicht so ganz - ich meine schon beides... indem das Holz den Grund im Teich hält, hält es auch die Wände außerhalb, comprende?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



> indem das Holz den Grund im Teich hält, hält es auch die Wände außerhalb, comprende?


Was heist hier comprende, ist ja wohl logisch, oder meint hier irgend einer, der Druck wird nicht weiter gegeben?
Beides ist auch OK. dann lag ich wohl etwas verkehrt ,dann wünsch ich euch noch ein schönes Rätzelraten
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gladiator (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

und wie läufts ?

funktionierts?


----------



## bergi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Soderle, 

jetzt habe ich wieder ein bisschen weitergemacht, die Bilder hier sind von gestern, heute habe ich noch eine weitere (die letzte) Stufe oben drauf gesetzt. Das Ganze ist dann insgesamt ca. 7,50 m lang, ca. 1,75 m tief und um die 2 m Breit.
Bis jetzt läuft's wirklich ganz gut, gestern war jede Menge Kies schaufeln und karren angesagt, um die beiden Pflanz-Seiten anzufüllen. 

Das Befüllen werde ich langsam und schrittweise machen, alle paar Tage eine Brett-Breite, damit mir das Holz nicht doch noch auftreibt. Andererseits klemmen die verlängerten Enden der Bretter ganz schön im Kies fest und alles wirkt gut verankert. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Jetzt einfach nur eine Verständigungsfrage ... kommt über das Holz noch Vlies und Folie drüber ... oder bleibt das so???

Mandy


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ich blick das nicht hier ... ist mir zu hoch :__ nase  ... Du hättest doch auch Beton nehmen können? Dann später darüber Vlies und Folie ...


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

... die Beschläge schauen jedenfalls nicht nach Edelstahl aus ....
Bin gespannt was länger hält - die Metallsachen oder das Holz? :?

Gruß Nori


----------



## juerg_we (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo stefan,
hast du eigentlich unter der folie auch flies,so wie ich das sehe hast du das vlies über der folie dass diese nicht durch das holz beschädigt wird,was soll das holz denn bewirken ??????
was der sand beim ausgraben lose an den seiten??????
sand oder erde drücken mehr wie wasser.
so wie ich das sehe sind das 22mm schalbretter und wenn die sich mit wasser vollgesogen haben machen die
eh was sie wollen,und wenn die erde von aussen drückt halten die nicht,dann musst du querstreben einarbeiten,auserdem das sind doch verzinkte winkel und verbinder,ich weiss nicht ob das für die fische so gut ist,trozdem gutes gelingen.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## bergi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Forum, 
danke für euer reges Interesse!

Natürlich kommt da jetzt nicht noch mal Vlies und Folie drüber (s. Erklärung zum Schichtenaufbau im ersten Beitrag).
Das Verfahren, auf eine Betonform noch Vlies und Folie zu legen, finde ich optisch ziemlich schwierig "in den Griff zu bekommen", weil man ja über eine optisch ganz passable Oberfläche (Beton) nachträglich wieder Folie aufbringt, die man dann wieder abdecken muss...
Daher hatte ich eine Lösung gesucht, die gut auf der Folie verarbeitet werden kann, und da bietet sich wohl Holz an. 
Beton hätte man wohl schon alternativ nehmen können, auch eine Steinkonstruktion... da liegt mir Holz aber in der Handhabung generell mehr bzw. passt auch besser zu unserem Haus. 
(Corten-)Stahl hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, war mir aber deutlich zu teuer. 

Jürgen: der Sand an den Seiten stabilisiert vor allem die steilen Wände außerhalb der Folie und hält außerdem die Bretter fest (soweit die Theorie ).

Zu den Beschlägen: ein Teil ist ganz offiziell Edelstahl, eventuell einige aber nicht, da kann ich nicht mehr sagen, was genau drauf stand. Die Teile, die von Kies verdeckt werden, müssen später nichts mehr halten, da ist es eigentlich egal, ob sie wegrosten. Diejenigen, die freiliegen, könnte ich notfalls später auch austauschen (hoffe aber natürlich, dass mir das erspart bleibt). 

Ich berichte weiter,
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hey Stefan



bergi schrieb:


> Natürlich kommt da jetzt nicht noch mal Vlies und Folie drüber (s. Erklärung zum Schichtenaufbau im ersten Beitrag).



jetzt kannste mich hauen, steinigen oder sonst was machen ... aber ich finde es fürchterlich.
Das sieht aus wie zusammengestümpert, kreuz und quer ... einfach häßlich 

Entschuldige, aber man muß auch mal Kritik aussprechen  ...

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Stefan 
ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint,
aber für mich hast du eine ganz lieb gemeinte "SPRITZE":crazy
(ist ja nicht schlimm, hab ich ja auch manchmal)
Sowas in der Richtung, kenne ich als Uferbefestigung an Bächen, aber an einem Folieteich hab ich das noch nicht gesehen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

So, habe das die letzten Tage verfolgt, am Anfang war mir noch unklar, was das werden soll.Jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Stefan möchte, um die Folie nicht sehen zu müssen eine Art "Fass-oder Bottichoptik" schaffen, richtig? Gut die Idee ist das Eine, aber gerade diese Bretter (nehmen wir zum Einschalen bei Betonarbeiten) halten nicht die Welt aus, wenn die sich dann vollsaugen??? 
Aber das wurde hier bereits ausführlich diskutiert...ich hätte persönlich vielleicht ein paar Laubbaumstämmchen im Teich eingearbeitet um die natürliche Optik zu gewähren, das wird mir hier zu unsicher und wie Mandy sagt, es sieht nicht schön aus. Aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren und warte ab, was da kommt...


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo in die Runde...

...also so ganz und gar kann ich in dem Ganzen nicht durchsteigen. Ich habe mittlerweile schon begriffen, dass die Holzverschalung sowohl die Innen- als auch Außenböschungen halten soll. Aber wie Mandy schon klar sagte, sieht das ganze Bauwerk recht unglücklich aus.  

Aber jedem das Seine, jedoch sollten in diesem Teich keine Lebewesen eingesetzt werden. 

Die verzinkten Winkel, Schrauben und alles andere was an Metall dort eingebaut wurde, um die Bretter zu halten löst sich früher oder später in Wohlgefallen auf und vergiftet wahrscheinlich das Leben im Teich. Auch sind die Bretter nicht optimal für Unter-Wasser geeignet. Sie quellen auf und drücken sich zu allen Seiten und werden dein Konstrukt eher zerlegen, als es zusammen halten. 

Hat sich mal jemand Gedanken zum Auftrieb des Holzes gemacht!? 

Wenn ich jetzt daran denke, wie ich meine "Holzbretter" - nur als Kantenabdeckung - in den Teich gebracht habe, glaube ich nicht daran, dass es bei Dir funktioniert. Ich habe damals zwei Bretter a 14 cm Breite nebeneinander gelegt (also 28 cm), und auf eine Gesamtlänge von etwa 18 m auf eine Betonkante gelegt. Diese Konstruktion habe ich von unten mit 10 m Betonrasenkantensteine (5 x 25 x 100 cm) beschwert. Und das "Holzdeck" schwamm immernoch auf, so dass ich nochmal große Findlinge von geschätzen 50-60 kg auf die Ecken gelgt hatte. So halte ich sie nun unter Wasser. 

Ich habe mir schon einen Teichbau aus Holz angeschaut. Hier wurde das große Loch mit Vlies und Folie ausgelegt. Drunter befanden sich jedoch ein Streifenfundament mit Edelstahl-Schraubgewindestangen, die im Beton eingelassen waren. Hier wurden dann die Holzbohlen von ca. 20 x 20 drauf bzw. gesetzt und das Ganze auch nur auf 1,20 m Höhe und dann mit den Gewindestangen verschraubt. Dann kam der Kies in die Außenzone und es wurde ein wunderschöner Schwimmteich. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Bau und bin auf das Ergebnis echt gespannt. Man lernt ja nie aus und ich lasse mich gerne überraschen, wie und ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Gladiator (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Also ich finde man sollte mal die Kritik lassen und mit Ideen dabeistehen.

Ich persönlich finde immer noch dass man eine Arbeit erst beurteilen soll, wenn sie fertig ist!

wie es nun aussieht, und ihr euch denkt was passiert, könnte man mal weglassen, man sollte das endergebniss betrachten, was herauskommt.

wenn es funktioniert, habt ihr ihn sinnlos mit eurer kritik , belästigt.


Also Teetrinken und abwarten was dabei herauskommt, ich denke er wird sich nicht einfach umstimmen, wenn einige sagen er sei verrückt...


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

ok, ich glaub ich habs kapiert, diese konstruktion soll also verhindern, dass die steilwände ins rutschen geraten, richtig? 

warum dann nicht beton, versteh ich immer noch nicht....denn



> weil man ja über eine optisch ganz passable Oberfläche (Beton) nachträglich wieder Folie aufbringt, die man dann wieder abdecken muss...



seit wann muss man folie denn abdecken?? da bin ich dann wieder raus aus deinen gedankengängen....  

 


und mal abgesehen, von den material- oder statikproblemen, die hier angesprochen wurden, muss ich mandy recht geben  ich kann mir das auch gefüllt nur schwer als hingucker vorstellen....  



tja lieber gladiator, wenn es aber nicht klappt, ärgert er sich, dass er die bedenken hier nicht ernst genommen hat  wir wollen doch nix böses, für verrückt hat ihn auch niemand erklärt, aber ein forum sollte ja auch zum nachdenken anregen und mit kritik sollte man umgehen können


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

...also, wenn man auch noch Ideen loswerden kann, dann hätte ich erst einmal folgende...

Das ganze Holz wieder raus, dann die Bretter alle sauber auf Maß geschnitten und außerhalb eine "Wanne" oder auch "Fass"-ähnliches Gebilde gebaut. Die einzelnen Baudielen zur Innenseite hin gehobelt. Dann alles aneinanderreihen und wie ein Blockhaus zusammentüddeln. Nach Möglichkeit 5 mm zwischen den Dielen lassen. Auf der Rückseite dann die einzelnen Planken mit entsprechend starker Querlattung und Edelstahlschrauben von innen nach außen verschraubt. Die Oberkante des Gebildes dann mit Planken versehen, die später unter Kies oder mit vernünftigen Steinen beschwert werden, um den möglichen Auftrieb zu verhinden.

Das ganze Gebilde mit 4 Mann/Frau - 4 Ecken in den Teich gebracht. Hinter der Verschalung noch einmal Vlies gehangen und dann erst den Kies / Sand einbringen. Das Vlies sollen dazu dienen, dass der Kies nicht durch die 5 mm rutscht.

Das wären mal meine Vorschläge zu dieser Sache, die ich anders machen würde.


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Wenn man in einem Forum keine Kritik üben darf oder auch keine Bedenken anmelden darf, dann sollten wir uns auf das beschränken



Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallöle...

hab mich hier durchgelesen, habs aber, glaub ich,noch nicht so wirklich verstanden, oder?

also: da ist Vlies verlegt und mit Holz verschalt....   wo ist die Folie? was hält das Wasser zurück? *hä*

und was macht das Vlies im Wasser? ich kenn das nur so: Sand dann Vlies dann Folie....  

und warum das Ufer abstützen?  ist das so abrutsch- gefährdet???

und wenn man später klares Wasser hat sieht man immer nur die Bretter???

irgendwie hab ichs nicht kapiert, sorry...  kannst Du das vielleicht für Doofe wie mich mal erklären?

LG Susanne


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

ah, die Folie hab ich gerade entdeckt.....


----------



## bergi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Leute, 
vielen Dank für eure Überlegungen - finde ich wirklich sehr interessant und bedenkenswert!  
@Lucy: ja, man sieht dann im Wesentlichen die Bretter - das kann ganz nett aussehen, unser ganzes Haus ist so in der Richtung (wenn auch nicht ganz so windschief )!
Heute geht's wieder ein bisschen weiter, werde versuchen, wieder ein paar Fotos zu schicken. 
Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

...ich bin mal gespannt...  kann mir das noch gar nicht so richtig vorstellen...


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



> vielen Dank für eure Überlegungen - finde ich wirklich sehr interessant und bedenkenswert!



aber unsere fragen magst du nicht beantworten?


----------



## bergi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Katja, 
sorry, natürlich sag' ich dazu noch was: 


katja schrieb:


> ok, ich glaub ich habs kapiert, diese konstruktion soll also verhindern, dass die steilwände ins rutschen geraten, richtig?
> Ja
> 
> warum dann nicht beton, versteh ich immer noch nicht....denn seit wann muss man folie denn abdecken??
> ...



in Kürze noch ein paar Fotos.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

so, hier nun die Bilder von heute Abend - war schon zu dunkel, daher die schlechte Qualität. 
Der obere Rand ist jetzt erreicht (_immer noch kein rechter Winkel an dem ganzen Konstrukt, das ist schon speziell _ ).

Als Nächstes ist wieder Kies schippen angesagt, schön außenrum zwischen Folie und Vlies. 

Außerdem werde ich wohl an den Enden noch einen ganz umlaufenden Bretterrand verschrauben (_erst dachte ich, dass der Holzrahmen so offen nach hinten auslaufen sollte, wie er im Moment noch ist, aber das bringt's wohl nicht, weil die Oberkante recht hoch liegt_).

Ach ja, was da schwimmt ist mein TESTBRETT, daran will ich sehen, nach wievielen Tagen das Holz absinkt, was dann etwa der Tag wird, an dem der Teich komplett aufgefüllt werden soll. 

Außerdem: heute ist das erste Tier eingetroffen - ein __ Wasserläufer !

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Moin Bergi,

sag mal, sollen da auch noch Fische rein?


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



> ist die Begründung klar?



ähmm...nein? 

aber gut zu wissen, dass wir dann wohl fast alle hier einen kapitalen baufehler gemacht haben...


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Bergi,

na da geht doch was voran. 

da du ja gerne mit Holz arbeitest hab ich dir noch ein paar links rausgesucht 



> ... da ist mir aber Holz von der Verarbeitung her lieber und einfacher...


 
kennst du die Seite: Holzverbindung (wikipedia) oder die: Holzverbindungen da werden die verschiedenen Verbindungsmöglichkeiten gezeigt, ist zwar etwas aufwendiger als Blech&Spax schaut aber dann bestimmt auch schöner aus.


----------



## juerg_we (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo stefan,
also an hand deines testbrettes kannst du auch den auftrieb berechnen
wie ich das so sehe war das brett sehr trocken
ich nehme jetzt mal an dass das brett 22mm dick ist 25cm breit und 1m lang und fast komplett auf dem wasser schwimmt also hat das brett ein auftrieb von 5 kg,auf deine konstruktion gesehen midestens 500 kg auftrieb,und ich denke das brett schwimmt in einem halben jahr noch oben,warum machst du dass eigentlich mit dem regenwasser,das ist doch zum füllen nicht ideal!!!!!!!!! und es macht doch auch keinen spass immer darin herum zu laufen,versuche auch zumindest an den ecken das vlies 10 mal zu nehmen damit die scharfen kanten des holzes nicht die folie kaputt macht ,weil dieses dünne vlies ist kein schutz an den kanten,
gutes gelingen
Jürgen


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Wieso hast du denn die Metallverbindungen nicht auf der Rückseite der "wand" angebracht? So sieht man sie doch dann im Wasser?


----------



## bergi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Leute,
danke für eure Gedanken!



katja schrieb:


> aber gut zu wissen, dass wir dann wohl fast alle hier einen kapitalen baufehler gemacht haben...


Katja, von welchem Baufehler redest du? Wer hier lässt denn Folie offen rumhängen und findet das gut so? Ich schlage hier eben zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe - Stabilisierung *und *optische Abdeckung, während man bei "Folie auf Beton" dann eben die Folie oben hätte und sich noch mal Gedanken machen muss, wie man die - *insbesondere an Steilufern* - wieder versteckt.
Und Böschungsmatten etc. sind nicht wirklich mein Fall. 

@Jürg
- ich nehme jetzt mal an dass das brett 22(40) mm dick ist 25cm breit und 1m lang und fast komplett (ca. 35%) auf dem wasser schwimmt also hat das brett ein auftrieb von 5 kg,auf deine konstruktion gesehen midestens 500 kg auftrieb,und ich denke das brett schwimmt in einem halben jahr noch oben (ich hoffe nicht - gehe von ca. 2 Wo aus - machen wir eine Wette?) ,
warum machst du dass eigentlich mit dem regenwasser,das ist doch zum füllen nicht ideal!!!!!!!!! (darüber sollten wir eventuell noch mal einen separaten Thread machen:smoki) 
und es macht doch auch keinen spass immer darin herum zu laufen (bei über 30°C ? - doch, eigentlich schon sehr witzig ),
versuche auch zumindest an den ecken das vlies 10 mal zu nehmen damit die scharfen kanten des holzes nicht die folie kaputt macht ,weil dieses dünne vlies ist kein schutz an den kanten, (naja, 10x sind es nicht geworden, hoffe die 1-2x reichen auch aus. sooo scharf sind die Kanten nicht.. ich glaube fast, das wäre auch ganz ohne Vlies gegangen.)

@Kuller:
Wieso hast du denn die Metallverbindungen nicht auf der Rückseite der "wand" angebracht? So sieht man sie doch dann im Wasser?
Naja, hinter der Wand schraubt es sich etwas schlecht, man ist da so beengt...  (aber im Ernst: ich habe die Dinger auch in Zukunft gerne im Blick - einerseits gefällt mir, wie angedeutet, der Look, andererseits möchte ich sehen, wie das Metall ev. korrodiert, es auswechseln können etc.)

@Marcus:
sag mal, sollen da auch noch Fische rein?
Kurzfristig - *natürlich *- nicht.

@Mitch
Vielen Dank für die Infos und Links! Werden mir für den nächsten Teich sicher nützlich sein...
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Es wurde sicherlich schon angesprochen, aber wieso hast du denn nicht das Gerüst außerhalb des Wassers gebaut, ich nenn es mal Schalung, dann hättest du die Verbindungen von außen ran machen können, dann das Gestell ins Loch gestellt? Also ich guck mir da lieber etwas Folie an als diese Winkel und Verbinder...nicht? :? Und Ufermatten wachsen doch mit der Zeit zu.
Weißt du was mir bei deinem Haus und dem "Teich" einfällt? Du hättest einen Betonpool bauen können und die Ränder mit schönem Holzbalken oder Terassenbrettern verkleiden können, so hätte man auch die oben rausschauende Folie nicht gesehen und der Gesamteindruck wäre auch passend zum Haus, weißt wie ich meine? Also eine Umrandung des Beckens mit Hol z?


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Morgen 
Würde gern den sinn deines Teiches verstehen ( Abstrakte Kunst ? Test was Holz und Blechwinkel mit Spackschrauben im Wasser aushalten ? ) 
Nicht das ich Dir was will jeder das was er möchte aber was ist der Zweck des Baus .
Na ja vieleicht kommt es ja noch ganz anders und wer weiss dann könnte mann doch noch auf einen Sinn schliesen ,bin gespannt wie es mal fertig aussieht .
Gruss und viel Spass beim Schrauben ,Sägen usw 
Reiner


----------



## bergi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Kullerbär, 



kullerbär_2010 schrieb:


> Es wurde sicherlich schon angesprochen, aber wieso hast du denn nicht das Gerüst außerhalb des Wassers gebaut, ich nenn es mal Schalung, dann hättest du die Verbindungen von außen ran machen können, dann das Gestell ins Loch gestellt?
> Abgesehen von den Argumenten aus meiner letzten Email (die für mich wirklich zählen): Dieses Loch ist ziemlich unregelmäßig. Entweder wäre das nochmal eine monströse Graberei geworden, um die Ecken und Kanten zu begradigen, oder eine extrem fisselige Holzarbeit, um das Gerüst außerhalb so zu bauen, dass es genau passt.
> Dann das Gewicht, mehrere Tonnen... einfach so "reinstellen" ist da nicht...
> Ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt war für mich außerdem, dass man so die Bretter quasi im Boden verkeilen konnte (auch wegen dem Auftrieb). Wenn ich es außerhalb baue, muss das Ganze ja auf jeden Fall U-förmig nach oben offen sein (bisschen schwierig zu erklären, in der Praxis aber extrem wichtig).
> ...



Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Connemara (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Die ganze Zeit lese ich hier schon mit und war immer wieder versucht, etwas dazu zu schreiben....nun mache ich es!

Mir gefällt es so überhaupt nicht...aber das muss es auch nicht! Deine Begründungen, dass die Folie verdeckt sein muss, stimmt nur für den über Wasser liegenden Teil...unter Wasser muss sie nciht verdeckt sein. Den Anblick der Folie muss man auch nicht besonders lange "ertragen", da sich schnell ein grüner FIlm darauf absetzt (da Ufermatten für dich nicht in Frage kommen....).
Mal ganz ehrlich: DIR GEFÄLLT der "Look" der Bretter mit den kreuz und quer verlaufenden Blechen und Schrauben? ....und das passt zu deinem Haus? Nein, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich glaube, du hast dich in eine Idee "verrannt" und "kommst jetzt nicht mehr aus der Nummer raus"...anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. 
Es gibt so viele Äußerungen, Einschätzungen und einen guten Wissensstand hier und viele, viele Tipps und Hinweise auf Dinge, die nicht gut funktionieren werden....
Du schreibst außerdem, dass "Kurzfristig - natürlich - nicht." Fische rein sollen!? Was bedeutet kurzfristig....wann sollen denn welche rein?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie es weitergeht, aber ich merke, dass ich immer wieder kopfschüttelnd hier mitlese....
...und ich will dich ganz bestimmt nicht in irgendeiner Form "angehen".....


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Praktisch ist natürlich, dass man Deko und Pflanzmatten direkt an die Wand tackern kann


----------



## bergi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Reiner, 


Reiner S schrieb:


> Würde gern den sinn deines Teiches verstehen ( Abstrakte Kunst ? Test was Holz und Blechwinkel mit Spackschrauben im Wasser aushalten?)


*Natürlich!*
ganz zentral liegt der Sinn bei so einer Aktion für mich auch im Künstlerisch-Kreativen, das beim Teichbau leider oft zu kurz kommt, nicht zuletzt auch in der Befriedigung der kindlichen Neugier und der Spannung, ob das funktioniert, wie man es sich denkt. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo in die Runde

Lasst ihn doch erstmal machen , so ähnlich werden ja auch Flussufer befestigt , kann ja sein, das, das was wird und in 10 Jahren jeder zweite so baut.

Wer weis, wer weis

Von uns hat ihm ja keiner geraten so zu bauen und wenn es nichts wird ,ist es ja auf seinem Mist gewachsen und das weis er auch, klar sollte man Tips geben, aber wenn er dieses Urban-Design bevorzugt dann ist es halt so .Alles Geschmacksache.

Ich dachte ja auch erst ...Oh  toll, da hat einer ein Boot ausgegraben .....hab dann auch gerätselt  .

Ihm muss es gefallen und nicht uns, aber wie geschrieben Geschmacksache

Gruss Patrick


----------



## bergi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



Connemara schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: DIR GEFÄLLT der "Look" der Bretter mit den kreuz und quer verlaufenden Blechen und Schrauben? Ich glaube, du hast dich in eine Idee "verrannt" und "kommst jetzt nicht mehr aus der Nummer raus"...anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.
> Wow Birgit - das müsste ich doch dann eigentlich selbst wissen... aber wie kann ich dir das Gegenteil beweisen? ich müsste ja eine "Erinnerungsplanungsvision" als jpg. haben, auf der man sehen könnte, dass es zumindest derzeit so ähnlich ist, wie geplant...?
> 
> Es gibt so viele Äußerungen, Einschätzungen und einen guten Wissensstand hier und viele, viele Tipps und Hinweise auf Dinge, die nicht gut funktionieren werden....
> ...



Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## juerg_we (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo,
kreativität sieht jeder anders,darum ist das auch kein problem WIE der teich später aussieht,
aber es muss doch auch halten ,das ganze hatt doch auch geld und zeit gekostet,aber wenn du natürlich denkst "wenn es hebt ist es gut,wenn nicht ,auch nicht schlimm"dann ist ja alles ok,wir denken halt nur dass es kritisch wird
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Stefan

Von Birgit


> Mal ganz ehrlich: DIR GEFÄLLT der "Look" der Bretter mit den kreuz und quer verlaufenden Blechen und Schrauben? ....und das passt zu deinem Haus? Nein, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Mich würde intressieren, wie dein Haus in verbindung mit dem Teich aussieht, machst du mal ein Foto.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## bergi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan
> Mich würde intressieren, wie dein Haus in verbindung mit dem Teich aussieht, machst du mal ein Foto.


Hi Patrick, 
eher wenn er fertig ist...
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ha Ha Ha 
kann ich verstehen, ich fotografiere auch immer nur von der einen Seite aus
"auf der anderen Seite wartet die Arbeit":evil
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

was mich sehr interessiert:   gammelt es hinter dem Vlies nicht später ? das sind ja Ecken, wo man nicht reinigen kann... bin gespannt, wie sich das macht


----------



## bergi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Lucy, 
Naja, so viel Raum ist da auch wieder nicht, der Kies presst das Vlies von außern an die Bretter - s. Skizze.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Wäre da eine "Panzerung" a la NG nicht einfacher gewesen - hätte auch Einiges an Volumen gebracht und Verrottung wäre auch kein Thema.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bergi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Nori, 
die Frage wäre - abgesehen davon, dass ich gerne mit Holz arbeite - ob diese NG-Panzerung sich als quasi alleinige Befestigung für Steilwände eignet?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Wenn der Druck von der Steilwand Richtung Wasser so groß wird, dass er gegen den Wasserdruck ankommt, dann nützen die Brettchen auch nichts.
Was Brett und Panzerung können ist auf alle Fälle das Losbrechmoment hemmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## xXxKarpfen (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Guten Tag,
also ich habe diesen Thread durchgelesen und ich muss sagen dass er mich von Anfang an beunruhigt hat!
Eine solche Agglomeration von ich sag mal freundlich,"bescheidenen Geistern und schlichten Gemütern"
habe ich bisher nur seltenst gesehen!
Ich meine mehr als die Hälfte der antwortenden Usern war nicht in der Lage das Konstrukt zu überschauen.
Wie ist es denn möglich dieses simple (aber geniale) Teichkonzept *nicht* auf Anhieb zu verstehen?
Weiter hatte ich das Gefühl dass, manche Leute nicht nur mit dem Vorhaben ,sondern auch insgesamt 
überfordert waren!

Zitat von ??
"Du schreibst außerdem, dass "Kurzfristig - natürlich - nicht." Fische rein sollen!? Was bedeutet kurzfristig....wann sollen denn welche rein?"

Wer tut den fische nur für ein Tag oder eine Woche in seinen Teich?
MOIN


----------



## Connemara (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



xXxKarpfen schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> also ich habe diesen Thread durchgelesen und ich muss sagen dass er mich von Anfang an beunruhigt hat!
> Eine solche Agglomeration von ich sag mal freundlich,"bescheidenen Geistern und schlichten Gemütern"
> habe ich bisher nur seltenst gesehen!
> ...




Lieber "Karpfen",
das Zitat ist nicht von ???, sondern von mir und da ging es nicht drum, dass Fische für einen Tag oder eine Woche eingesetzt werden, sondern innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums ein Fischbesatz vorgenommen wird...die Formulierung "Kurzfristig - natürlich - nicht." kam vom Threaderöffner und hat mich veranlasst, genauer nachzufragen. Bei der Verwendung dieser Materialien, kann es sein, dass das Experiment für die Fische (die Lebewesen) nicht gut ausgeht...
Mein "bescheidener Geist und mein schlichtes Gemüt" veranlasste mich, mich genauer zu informieren...


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, ist wohl zu hoch für mich:dumm:dumm:dumm

Bleet bleibt Bleet, do helfen halt ahh käh Pille 

Aber zum Glück gibt es ja auch neue  äusserst Indigil.... ähhm,  Intälli , ähhm ,Schlaue Forenmitglieder


Gruss de bleede Hund


----------



## xXxKarpfen (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Habe ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

was für ein zufall, dass du als neues mitglied direkt zuerst über diesen thread stolperst, das "konzept" in den himmel lobst und uns alle als minderbemittelt beurteilst.... 

ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.... 

zeig uns doch mal lieber deinen 5-m-tiefen teich mit den 1-m-kois


----------



## Connemara (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, ist wohl zu hoch für mich:dumm:dumm:dumm
> 
> Bleet bleibt Bleet, do helfen halt ahh käh Pille
> 
> ...




PATRICK, soll ich es dir genau erklären????? Aaaalsooo....es war einmal....


----------



## Connemara (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Katja, sooo schlau bist du???


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

... das ist die "(ab)gehobene" Art sich in einem Forum einzuführen - es gab Zeiten, da hat sich ein Neuer erstmal vorgestellt ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

@birgit: das sind nur ein paar wenige, helle momente, normalerweise bin ich nur gaga


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



> PATRICK, soll ich es dir genau erklären????? Aaaalsooo....es war einmal....



ein Schiff, voller Wickinger, die vergruben ihr Boot im Schlick ......
später ,viel, viel später grub es Stefan wieder aus...

Ach moment , es kamm ja erst später ins Loch...

Gruss de Dappschädel

Sorry Stefan ,aber das war eine Steilvorlage


----------



## Connemara (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



katja schrieb:


> @birgit: das sind nur ein paar wenige, helle momente, normalerweise bin ich auch gaga




boah, den Smily kenne ich noch gar nicht....gaga ist gut...


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



xXxKarpfen schrieb:


> ....
> Eine solche Agglomeration von ich sag mal freundlich,"bescheidenen Geistern und schlichten Gemütern" habe ich bisher nur seltenst gesehen!
> Ich meine mehr als die Hälfte der antwortenden Usern war nicht in der Lage das Konstrukt zu überschauen.
> Wie ist es denn möglich dieses simple (aber geniale) Teichkonzept *nicht* auf Anhieb zu verstehen?



Hallo Karpfen...

.. ich bin ja jederzeit offen für jede Art von konstruktiver Kritik, aber einfach nur hier schreiben, dass keiner das Konstrukt versteht und auch diese lateinischen Begriffe zu benutzen um scheinbar höheres Wissen zu dokumentieren, überzeugt im Moment nicht gerade...

Es würde mich freuen, wenn Du einfach mal deinen Standpunkt sachlich erklärst, begründest und definierst. Da du ja scheinbar dieses Konstrukt durchschaut hast, erkläre es doch bitte. Vielleicht haben wir ja nur einen gewissen entscheidenden Teil übersehen, um das Ganze zu verstehen.

Auch würde es mich sehr freuen, mehr über deinen Teich zu erfahren. Bilder, Technik, Bauweise wären schön, damit ggf. wir noch was von Anderen lernen.

PS: die Wortrwahl "bescheidene Geister und schlichte Gemüter" ist schon sehr grenzwertig!!!


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

jetzt isser weg, schade, wollt mir grad popcorn holen


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

 . . . sorry,  aber mehr krieg ich heute nicht mehr auf die reihe . . .


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Der Intelligenzquotient eines Agrar-Ökonomen steht in reziproker, umgekehrt proportionaler Relation zum maximalen Volumen seiner subterranen Knollenfrüchte.



so....


----------



## Bärbel (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

ich oute uns jetzt mal... wir haben auch einen Holzteich, aus genau den gleichen Gründen wie Stefan, damit die Wände nicht einstürzen. Bei uns hält es nun schon das verflixte siebte Jahr 
Allerdings haben wir ein etwas anderes Holz benützt und auch anders verarbeitet 

   

Mittlerweile sieht man das Holz nur noch selten, es hat meist eine schöne grüne Schicht 

Uns gefällt unser Holzteich 


    

....wieviel Steine wir gebraucht haben und welche Spezialkonstruktionen wir gebastelt haben, damit das Holz nicht auf schwimmt, verrate ich jetzt mal nicht  und unser Holz war grün, frisch vom Wald...


----------



## Bambus Mami (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Wie Ihr Euch toll ausdrücken könnt!!!!!

mir in Bayern sog'n:

"Die blädsten Bauern hom die gräßt'n Ka'toffin!


Bambus Mami


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

 bärbel, das ist kein "outing", *das* ist absolut professionell gearbeitet und sieht klasse aus! 

dazwischen liegen ja wohl welten! (auch wenn es den gleichen zweck erfüllen soll)


----------



## Connemara (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Bärbel, das sehe ich genau wie Katja....das ist absolut überhaupt kein Vergleich!!!
Dein Teich ist ein Traum und gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Bärbel (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo,

also der Bärbel Teich ist handwerklich klasse gemacht  der andere erinnert mich immer mehr an eine Goldwaschanlage am Klondike - eigentlich schade ums Holz


----------



## Doc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

muha  ... *Sorry*


----------



## Connemara (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

...so schnell wie ein Karpfen auftaucht, so schnell taucht er auch wieder ab


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Morgen 
Bärbel dein Teich O.K. habt ihr super gemacht 
Stefan 
Du bist der Hammer aber O.K. jeder das was er braucht . Fichte ist auch im Wasser lange haltbar das geht schon.
Viel Spass weiterhin mit deinem Bauwerk  es ist so wie Du es willst und das ist auch gut so.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## bergi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Bärbel, 
das ist doch extrem interessant! habt ihr schön gemacht, vielleicht etwas brav für meinen Geschmack, aber ermutigend, dass es bis jetzt hält!
Das hier


Bärbel schrieb:


> ....wieviel Steine wir gebraucht haben und welche Spezialkonstruktionen wir gebastelt haben, damit das Holz nicht auf schwimmt, verrate ich jetzt mal nicht  und unser Holz war grün, frisch vom Wald...


ist allerdings ein seltsamer Ansatz, so ein Forum ist doch eigentlich zum Austausch da, oder...?

@Katja und Mitch: ich finde es ja wirklich nett, dass ihr was Technisches zu Bärbels Teichbau sagen wollt (und zu meinem), ich würde mich aber damit zurückhalten, bis irgendwelche technischen Details überhaupt erkennbar sind... und dass "grade Linien" und "unsichtbare Verbindungen" automatisch toll gemacht sind - nun ja, da hat XxX schon recht, das ist tatsächlich eine recht simple Sicht der Dinge. 
Und über Ästhetik beim Teichbau - ich denke, da sollten wir wirklich mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen   ...!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



Bärbel schrieb:


> ich oute uns jetzt mal... wir haben auch einen Holzteich, aus genau den gleichen Gründen wie Stefan, damit die Wände nicht einstürzen. Bei uns hält es nun schon das verflixte siebte Jahr
> Allerdings haben wir ein etwas anderes Holz benützt und auch anders verarbeitet


 
Hallo Bärbel, Danke für dein Outing und ich finde euren Teich klasse. Da sieht man eben, dass es geht, wenn man sauber und ordentlich arbeitet. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, sondern nur zu sagen,absolut top euer Teich...


----------



## juergen643 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Guten Tag,

wir haben auch einen Holzteich.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## schluffi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo
unser Holz blieb von Anfang an unter Wasser
guckst du noch'n Holzteich

Wenn es dem Erbauer gefällt - wo ist euer Problem? 
Grüessli
Barbara


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Barbara
Du wirst doch deinen Tümpel, nicht mit Stefans "Kunstwerk" vergleichen wollen
Ich warte mal ab ,schliesslich hat ja mal einer,eine Dame mit drei Nippel gemalt und heute könnte man einen ganzen Strassenzug damit kaufen (Stefan macht das schon)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Connemara (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



schluffi schrieb:


> Hallo
> unser Holz blieb von Anfang an unter Wasser
> guckst du noch'n Holzteich
> 
> ...




Barbara, der Teich ist echt toll! Ich bin begeistert !
Aber von der Ausführung und den Materialien her, liegen doch Welten dazwischen!
Superschön eure Anlage! Gibt es auch aktuelle Bilder?


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hey Barbara,

der Holzteich ist voll geil ... gefällt mir echt gut 

Mandy


----------



## schluffi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Naja, unserer ist auch nicht Eigenbau ... war ein bisschen teurer als bergis vermute ich mal... 
Was ich damit sagen will, lasst ihn das Ding in Ruhe fertig bauen, bepflanzen und gebt dann negative Kommentare ab, so sie denn überhaupt noch nötig sind. Unsere Stämme haben jedenfalls keinerlei Anstalten gemacht aufzuschwimmen. Der hinterfüllte Lehm und Kies haben da offenbar ganze Arbeit geleistet (ich war auch skeptisch...)
... ach ja, und ich mag krumme Dinger...

Die Bilder sind jetzt ein Jahr alt, ich werde mich mal auf die Fototour machen und ein paar neuere Bilder schiessen.


----------



## Gladiator (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Barbara hat garkeinen holzteich... das ist ein holz-schwimmteich 

das ist ein grosser unterschied.


 Barbara auch von der Schweiz 



und da hört ihrs wieder:

Lasst ihn bauen, wie ich schon sagte..


----------



## schluffi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



Gladiator schrieb:


> Barbara hat garkeinen holzteich... das ist ein holz-schwimmteich



... aber das Holz schwimmt doch garnicht!  

Selber bauen wäre nicht gegangen ... 140m3 Aushub ... da könnten wir ca 2017 erstmals Wasser einlaufen lassen, oder so ... so viele Rücken hab' ich gar nicht!  
Aber vermutlich auch etwas weniger Steine als bei Gladiator, das hat man davon wenn man in den Alpen wohnt - überall Steine ... 

Grüsse nach Chur


----------



## Gladiator (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



schluffi schrieb:


> ... aber das Holz schwimmt doch garnicht!




Ein Schwimmteich ist ein Teich in dem man schwimmt, mit einer Schwimmzone..
So wie bei dir........



Dafür hab ich im Winter schön schnee und eis  aufem teich, wenn ich den schnee wegmache, kann ich schlittschuhlaufen 

paar meter schlittschuh vergnügen  

leider zu klein mein Teich


----------



## schluffi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



Gladiator schrieb:


> Ein Schwimmteich ist ein Teich in dem man schwimmt, mit einer Schwimmzone..
> So wie bei dir........



<ironie> echt? da wär ich niiieeee drauf gekommen </ironie>

das mit dem Schlittschuhlaufen hätte diesen winter auch geklappt, ich war aber zu faul zum Schneeräumen - die Pumpe lief drei Wochen ohne Pause, damit sie nicht einfriert und ein Luftloch bleibt. War zum Schluss ein richtiger kleiner Eisberg. 

Unser Hund war aber fasziniert!


----------



## Gladiator (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Schicker eisberg 

kannste ja glatt eisklettern gehen an dem hohen eisberg...


----------



## bergi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



juergen643 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> wir haben auch einen Holzteich.
> Viele Grüße Jürgen



 ...?


----------



## Gladiator (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

wie sieht es nun aus?

hast du weitergebaut?


----------



## flusskrebs (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Nun ja, statt Fichte hätte ich Lärche genummen, ein entsprechender Einstieg hält bei mir schon 10 Jahre. Die Fichte davor war in vier Jahren durch. Ansonsten sind auch verzinkte Spaxschrauben nicht gerade dauerhaft. Nach spätestens zwei Jahren rosten sie und man bekommt schön eisenhaltiges Wasser. Bei dem sonstigen Aufwanf düe die ganze Anlge wäre es doch besser, Edelstahl-Spaxschrauben zu verwenden.
Wie soll denn der Teich mit den fast senkrechten Wänden beflanzt werden? Natürlich kann man die Pflanzkästen in Schwimmringe setzen. Bin auch mal gespannt darauf, was im Winter das Eis macht.


----------



## Manli (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ich muss sagen ich verstehe den Sinn auch nicht den Innenausbau des Teiches aus Holz zu machen. Ich gebe den Fichtenbrettern max. 4 bis 5 Jahre dann sind sie durchgegammelt. Ich habe in meinem Teich auch ein Steilufer das nur den Wasserdruck gehalten wird und das schon 4 Jahre, aber das sind auch nur ca. 40 cm.
Aber ich bin trotzdem gespannt wie es weiter geht. Im grunde genommen ist man ja aufgeschlossen gegenüber allem neuen.


----------



## bergi (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Na, das ist ja supernett, dass man im Grunde Neuem gegenüber aufgeschlossen ist - dann will ich mal zur allgemeinen (_vor allem meiner_) Belustigung ein kleines Update posten: lala1.

Ich habe jetzt mit meinem Aufbau den oberen Rand erreicht, zwischen innerem Fließ und Folie Kies aufgeschüttet (_ganz erstaunlich, wie viel da rein geht_) und auch schon etwas Wasser angefüllt. Bis jetzt hält alles (_toitoitoi, dreimal über die Schulter spucken und siebenmal auf der Stelle hüpfen_) recht gut. Ich war ja gespannt, wie sich das Quellen des Holzes z.B. auf die Schraubung auswirkt... aber eigentlich nichts weiter bisher (_so ein paar Prozent sollen es ja in allen Richtungen sein, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, und großen Abstand habe ich nicht gelassen... allerdings sind diese Beschläge natürlich auch keine besonders lückenlose Verbindung, und das Holz kann in alle Richtungen reichlich arbeiten_).

Als nächstes kommt jetzt der Rand, geplant ist eine Aluschiene, über dem Niveau der obersten Holzkante, damit das Holz möglichst weitgehend unter Wasser liegt). 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

So, das Wetter war gut, es ist weiter gegangen. 
Das Wasser wurde bis knapp unter die Oberkante des Holzkastens angefüllt, später soll es ja mal drüber stehen. Um das allerdings zu erreichen, musste erst noch der Kies außerhalb des Holzkastens und außerhalb des Teichs angefüllt werden.

Außerdem - und das ist wirklich eine Peinlichkeit - mussten wir auf der Terrassenseite des Teichs noch etwas Folie anstückeln, weil wir die Folie so schräg bzw. knapp an diesem Rand verlegt hatten, dass es da jetzt nicht mehr ganz gereicht hat (_während auf der anderen Seite üppigst die Folie übersteht_ ) .
Naja, aber mit dem Klebeband von Oase haut das ja soweit ganz gut hin, und es ist sowieso keine Stelle, an der große Belastung drauf kommt, es geht nur um das Fixieren des Folienrandes in richtiger Höhe am Terrassenbalken.

Ansonsten noch keine speziellen Beobachtungen zu Auftrieb oder Aufquellen der Bretter (_eine leichte Wölbung nach innen auf der "Baumseite" dürfte allerdings dem Quellen geschuldet sein - zu den Enden und zum gewachsenen Boden hin konnte das Brett ja nicht ausweichen, daher der Schwung in den Teich hinein... sieht allerdings ganz interessant aus, so ein leichter Bogen_). 

Jetzt erst mal wieder setzen lassen, dann kommt irgendwann das Finish mit Metallkante. 

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S.
Ach ja - wie ihr seht, schwimmt das "Probebrett" (_jetzt schon mit Nachwuchs_) immer noch. Ich hätte es wohl beschweren sollen, um irgendwas aussagekräftigeres zu bekommen....


----------



## bergi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

na, da verschlägt's euch die Sprache, oder? 
Formschön, ästhetisch und stabil liegt er da in der Sonne und wartet auf Kois...


----------



## Doc (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ja, in der Tat - dort Koi`s einzusetzen halte ich für die schlechteste Idee seit langer Zeit hier im Forum  ... wenigstens habense schöne Schrauben zum scheuern ... Wie willstn filtern? Bodenabläufe hattest Du auch nicht eingebaut, oder?


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Stefan,

die Sprache hats mir noch ned verschlagen  solange das Wasser so schön grün ist schaut das Design-Gewässer ja auch nach was aus. 

Kois würde ich erstmal solche  reintun, bis der nitritpeak vorbei ist und die Werte passen, die sind sehr robust


----------



## Nori (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Oh ihr "Klein-Geister" - nen Bodenablauf kann man doch easy nachträglich machen - 
so etwa:

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

@ Mitch

schwimmt der denn? 

@ Nori

passt ja, ist auch aus Holz


----------



## Nori (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

@ Susanne:
Der muss doch nicht schwimmen können - den kann er doch auf das "Probebrett" legen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## bergi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Na, das wollte ich doch bloß hören - auf euch ist einfach Verlass  !


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



> Formschön, ästhetisch und stabil


 




> und wartet auf Kois


 diese aussage ist allerdings zum heulen und ich hoffe, dass es nur eine weitere provokation deinerseits ist...


----------



## bergi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Welche Provokation(en) meinst du, Katja? 
Welche Probleme siehst du, was Kois betrifft?


----------



## sprinter616 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Bin empört!!!

Welche Probleme mit Koi?

Holzsplitter,Schraubenköpfe,Giftstoffe vom Zink der Bleche und Schrauben usw!!!

Aber ich denke Du meinst das bestimmt nicht ernst mit Koibesatz!!!

Würde da eher auf Fischstäbchen zurück greifen 

Gruß vom nächsten Kritiker


----------



## bergi (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Moin "616",
 ...interessant - "Holzsplitter" und "Giftstoffe"... hast du denn selbst Koi-Erfahrung, dass du Probleme in dieser Richtung siehst? 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## sprinter616 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Moin!!!

Wenn Du Dir meine Anlage anguckst siehst Du das ich Ahnung habe!!!

Zudem weiß vermutlich mein Hund das Bestandteile von Zink im Wasser in Lösung gehen und nicht grade gesund sind!!!

Aber probiers gerne aus!!!

Ich bedauere nur die armen Tiere!

Gruß Tom


----------



## bergi (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi "616",
hab deinen Teich gefunden... sag' ich jetzt mal gar nix zu, hast ja einen eigenen Thread :smoki.

Ich weiß nicht ganz, wie du auf "Zink" kommst... (1) enthalten die Teile wie gesagt wahrscheinlich gar kein Zink und (2) ist eine Zinkvergiftung wohl so ziemlich das Letzte, über das sich ein Koihalter einen Kopf machen sollte. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## sprinter616 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

ok ich bin zwar aus dem gewerbe und die Metalllaschen und Winkel sind verzinkt aber dann bin ich eben auch :crazy


----------



## bergi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Moin, 

Ich hab wieder weitergebaut, besonders am Terrassenrand. 
Das Thema ist hier, dass man wohl die Folie nicht direkt am Holzbalken aufliegen lassen sollte, damit kein Kondenswasser etc. entsteht. Ich habe dazu eine gewellte (zur Belüftung) Mähkante im Baumarkt gefunden, die mir ganz gut geeignet erscheint, und die jetzt zwischen Folie und Holzbalken liegt. .
Als Abschluss nach oben hin kommt ein "Traufblech", das ich am Balken verschrauben möchte. 

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S.

@ "696" - ich weiß nicht, wie du die Sache mit dem Zink kommst, aber lassen wir das jetzt vielleicht, es scheint sich hier eher um was Persönliches zu handeln.


----------



## sprinter616 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo!
Hat nichts mit persönlich zu tun!!!

Es sind Tatsachen das Zink Giftstoffe ans wasser abgibt!!!

Will dir nur Helfen!!!

Eine Frage noch: Hast Du hier nur einen Nick oder mehr?

Gruß Tom


----------



## libsy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Und wenn die Teile aus Edelstahl sind? 
Mir persönlich gefällt das Projekt auch nicht so. 
Aber naja..................

Mehrere Nicks, müsste ja nur ein Berechtigter mal die IP's checken.


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Es sind Tatsachen das Zink Giftstoffe ans wasser abgibt!!!
> ...



Hallo

aber nur in homäopatischen Dosen 
und deshalb völlig unbenklich bei ph-Werten >7

[OT]im Trinkwasserbereich sind Zinkrohre überall im Eisatz 
deshalb auch die Mischungen der Wasserwerke mit "hartem" Wasser und Phophat[/OT]


mfG


----------



## bergi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo, 
es sieht so aus - habe noch mal im Baumarkt nachgesehen - dass wohl tatsächlich einige dieser Beschläge verzinkt sind; und ich werde natürlich versuchen, die Zinklösung im Wasser im Auge zu behalten, ev. mal eine Analyse durchführen lassen etc.!
Falls die Teile anfangen sollten, verdächtig auszusehen, werde ich sie gegen Edelstahl austauschen (wird zwar eine Taucherei, aber letztlich doch sehr einfach zu machen). Die Schrauben sind schon alle Edelstahl. 

Mehrere Nicks habe ich hier nicht - wozu auch, und wieso meint ihr das?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## käptniglo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Mal so nebenbei....

Ich finde diesen Thread sehr unterhaltsam!

Guido  

(Die Idee mit dem steilen becken hatte ich mal aus Beton verwirklicht...)


----------



## juerg_we (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo,
also ich muss sagen dass das wasser im letzten bild von stefan schon recht gut aussieht.
stefan, wie hoch soll eigentlich der wasserspiegel am ende sein,bündig mit deiner terasse(oder 1-2cm tiefer),es gibt von der kellerabdichtung so styroporplatten mit vlies drann ,da sind auch lüftungsfugen drinnen,vieleicht ist das auch was ,zu deiner konstruktion kann ich nur sagen,wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.trotz allem ,RESPEKT,und wenn ich manchmal sehe in was für pfützen dass manchmal fische gehalten werden,haben sie es bei dir allemal besser,wenn erstmal über alles ein biofilm entstanden ist ist das mit den verletzungen der fische auch nicht mehr so schlimm.
weiter so 
Gruss
Jürgen
ps. schwimmt das brett vom anfang noch???


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ich finds auch sehr unterhaltsam, solange sich hier alle benehmen und nicht gemein werden 

also bei uns lag mal in ner alten Zinkwanne ( jaa.. auch Zink  ) ein Winkel der hat sich nach ca. 2 Jahren noch nicht aufgelöst....      

ich denke nicht, dass da Zink in gefährlichen Mengen abgegeben wird.. ausserdem stärkt Zink das Immunsystem


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Verzinkte Winkel mit Edelstahl verschrauben bringt nicht viel.




> Kontaktkorrosion [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Kontaktkorrosion kann auftreten, wenn unterschiedlich edle Metalle in engem Kontakt sind. Beispiel: Schraube aus Kupfer in einem Aluminiumblech in feuchter Umgebung; Edelstahlblech mit Stahlblech verschraubt. Das edle Metall fördert dann die Korrosion im unedlen Metall durch Kontaktkorrosion, da die beiden Metalle als Anode und Kathode wirken und daher ein schwacher Strom fließt. Voraussetzung für diesen Prozess ist ein korrosives Medium zwischen den beiden Metallen, etwa Wasser oder Seewasser. Es kann aber schon die normale Luftfeuchtigkeit ausreichen. Bei kleinen Teilen (wie Schrauben) tritt das Phänomen kaum auf; es lässt sich durch isolierende Trennmittel wie Fett weiter eingrenzen.




Auch wenn da steht das das bei kleinen Teilen kaum Auftritt, so tritt es unter Umständen eben doch auf. 
Verzinkt verschraubt man mit chromatisierten Schrauben, und Edelstahl mit Edelstahl. 
Das Geld für die teureren Schrauben hättest Du somit vermutlich sparen können.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Dann ist Bergis Teich ja quasi Eine Holzbatterie

Wie geil ist das den  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

*zipp*   wenn der __ Reiher kommt, braucht man kein Stromzaun...   *zapp* gegríllter Reiher


----------



## bergi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*



käptniglo schrieb:


> (Die Idee mit dem steilen becken hatte ich mal aus Beton verwirklicht...)


Hallo Guido, 
jaha, so ähnlich - war dein Teich eigentlich in den Tropen, so eine Art Missionsstation-? sieht interessant aus!
Der Unterschied zwischen unseren Konstruktionen - ich wiederhole mich - ist, dass mein stabilisierendes Element/Holz auf der Folie steht, deines/Beton, unter der Folie.
Wenn ich Beton oder Steine genommen hätte, hätte ich sie wahrscheinlich auch auf der Folie verarbeitet... hatte ich wirklich schon ziemlich konkret in Planung, auch Cortenstahl hatte ich mir überlegt, war dann aber einfach zu teuer - und letztlich zu kompliziert in der Bestellung etc..
Wenn das Holz tatsächlich gammeln sollte, werde ich allerdings wohl wieder Stahlplatten ins Auge fassen, die ich dann von innen aufsetze (aber bitte Daumen drücken, dass das nicht nötig wird! :beten).

@Wuzzel und andere galvanisch Interessierte: ja, du hast sicher Recht. Ich hatte bei den Winkeln gelesen "V2A-Stahl" und bin dann irgendwie davon ausgegangen, dass das nicht verzinkter Edelstahl sein müsste. Jetzt habe ich in einem anderen Baumarkt "echte" Edelstahlbeschläge gesehen (schlapp dreimal so teuer...aber ich hätt' sie wohl gekauft, wie ich mich kenne, wenn ich da früher drauf gekommen wäre). 

@Jürg: das Brett schwimm noch. Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass Fichtenholz "nicht tränkbar" ist, das heißt wohl, dass Flüssigkeiten sehr leicht wieder aus den  - besonders weiten? - Gefäßen rauslaufen. 
Der endgültige Wasserstand soll einige Zentimeter über dem obersten Holzrand liegen; einerseits, um das Holz zu konservieren, andererseits, um einen möglichst breiten Toleranzbereich beim Wasserstand (Regnen/Verdunsten) zu bekommen, und nicht dauernd auffüllen zu müssen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

... musste ich doch auch mal wieder ein Update bringen. 
Der Rand ist jetzt an den langen Seiten fast fertig, was das Profil angeht. Die Idee ist, dass der Wasserstand um einige Zentimeter schwanken kann, ohne dass das Holz dabei automatisch an die Luft kommt. Jetzt habe ich das auch auf der Terrassenseite durch Aufschütten von Kies erreicht, und morgen plane ich eine weitere Anhebung des Wasserstands auf den "Höchststand".

Ansonsten weiterhin alles im Plan, das Holz verhält sich insgesamt sehr unauffällig, die Testbretter schwimmen immer noch (werden allerdings von den Fischen gerne als Unterstand, gerade bei Sonne genutzt; solange noch keine Pflanzen drin sind, bleiben die Bretter). 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: Die Spiegelung der überhängenden Bäume und die bereits treibenden Blätter haben mich an Escher's "Drei Welten" erinnert... das ist irgendwie so ein "Idealtyp" von Teichansicht, dem ich nachhänge.


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Stefan,


ich bin auf das 'Fertsch'-Bild mit einem Gesamtanblick Deines Teiches gespannt.

Klasse Thread und sehr unterhaltsam. 
Gerade auch, weil die Gefahrenstellen für ein Abdriften zum Glück immer entschärft wurden...


Zum Thema zurück:
Ich kann Deinen Wunsch und das Ziel des 'Holzverschlages' verstehen und finde die Idee gut. 
Mein 'entschärfter Senf' dazu:
Bei meinem Projekt wären die Bretter mindestens doppelt so stark geworden und die Längseite hätte ich auf keinen Fall zusammengestückelt. An Stelle der Verbinder, hätte ich hinten ein Balken hingestellt und die Bretter daran fixiert. Somit Geld für 'doofe' Verbinder gespart und aus meiner Sicht sogar haltbarer. Eventuell hätte ich in der Mitte noch eine (entfernbare?!) Querverstrebung eingebaut, um damit die bauchige Wölbung nach innen zu unterdrücken. Und fertig.
Also Du merkst, ich tendiere auch eher zu den 'langweiligen' Lösungen der anderen 'Holzteich-Outer' in diesem Thread. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin auf das Gesamtergebnis gespannt. 
Im Moment sieht es noch nach einer "hatte ich gerade da und geht schon so"-Lösung aus. Das wird dann meist nicht so besonders und aus der Richtung kam ja auch die meiste Kritik.
Vielleicht kann das 'Finish' zumindest die optische Kritik etwas abschwächen...

Nächste Woche hole ich mir wieder Popcorn und Chips und lese dann amüsiert die neue Beiträge in diesem Thread.   



Ich wünsche Dir noch gutes Gelingen,
Gruß Carsten

PS:
Besonders bin ich noch auf ein Update des Threads so in 2-3 jahren gespannt, wie sich die gestückelte Bauweise bewährt hat...  :?

PPS:
Keiner fragt nach  Filtertechnik? Oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## bergi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Carsten, 
freut mich natürlich, wenn dich der Thread gut unterhält!
zu deinen Punkten: 


DbSam schrieb:


> Bei meinem Projekt wären die Bretter mindestens doppelt so stark geworden
> ja, irgendwie hätten sie vielleicht stärker sein können - aber 4cm, 8cm, 10cm --- wie hoch soll man gehen? so wie sie sind, halten sie ja eigentlich auch schon recht gut...
> 
> und die Längseite hätte ich auf keinen Fall zusammengestückelt. An Stelle der Verbinder, hätte ich hinten ein Balken hingestellt und die Bretter daran fixiert.
> ...


Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Stefan,


hhmmm, was soll ich antworten?

Ich fange mal mit dem Grundübel an, denn darauf aufbauend ergaben sich dann alle anderen konstruktiven und künstlerischen Höchstleistungen des Projektes:


bergi schrieb:


> ...und sich dadurch den Unregelmäßigkeiten, Überhängen etc. der ursprünglichen Grube...
> ...Mit durchgehenden Brettern...
> ...hätte ich ziemlich viel Volumen verloren (oder noch mal höllisch graben müssen).


Frei nach Al Bundy* ist die Antwort 'B' immer richtig. Also hättest Du besser nochmal höllisch graben und das Konstrukt in formschlüssiger Bauweise fertigen sollen.
Nun ist es aber leider zu spät. Warum? 
Ich vermute mal, dass die künstlerisch wertvolle Extrempolygonverschalung™  in diesem Jahr nicht noch einmal an die Frischluft kommt und einer langweiligen und tristen Holzkonstruktion weichen muss. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Extrempolygonverschalung™ wird ihre ästethische Anmut in einem, im günstigsten Fall, leicht gelblich/bräunlich** gefärbten feuchten Element entfalten müssen. Leider geht der 'bunte' Effekt der Beschläge in diesem Element im Laufe der Zeit verloren. Wobei ich aber denke, dass die durchdacht platzierten und wunderschön arrangierten Beschläge erst so in 2-3 Jahren in voller Blüte stehen werden und Dein künstlerisches Herz höher schlagen lassen. 
Deine Bemerkung zu den Beschlägen_ "das nimmt man erst auf den dritten Blick wahr"_, die verstehe ich nicht. In einem von uns allen finanzierten Sender wird/wurde uns doch täglich eingebläut, dass man schon mit dem Zweiten besser sieht. Warum also der Dritte, willst Du etwa was vertuschen?

Einen Vorteil hat Deine Bauweise aus meiner Sicht aber wirklich:
Das Alter und die verbleibende Lebenszeit des Kunstwerkes kann man immer gut erkennen.
Ich vermute mal, dass sich das Kunstwerk ähnlich wie ein durchschnittlicher Mann verhält: Der Bauch wird im Laufe der Zeit immer größer und irgendwo ragt immer eine Latte raus...



Hhhmmm, was mache ich hier eigentlich?  
Eigentlich wollte ich mich doch vom Thread unterhalten lassen und kein billiger Texter sein. Das bekomme ich doch gar nicht bezahlt..

Ich warte also auf weitere unterhaltsame Beiträge und auf das 'Fertsch'-Foto mit Komplettansicht des Teiches mit(!) Terrasse.
Gerne zusätzlich auch Fotos aus den anderen Himmelsrichtungen...



Gruß Carsten


*Quizmaster: "Gratuliere Herr Bundy.. Sie haben gewonnen und können nun wählen zwischen A) einem romantischen Wochenende mit ihrer Frau oder" ... Dann Al sofort: "B"
** Farbe des Teichwassers ohne permanente Frischwasserzufuhr und ohne Ozon


----------



## nik (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Stefan,

habe gerade ein Problem mit präseniler Bettflucht und mir nur deshalb den Fred zu Gemüte geführt.
Ich kann mir so etwas anderes, mir neues, ausgesprochen wertfrei ansehen. Es bietet reichlich Stoff zum Nachdenken.
Das in der Summe wirklich interessante Teil hat aber wohl seinen Schwachpunkt in der "Längsverschalung". Das zwischen Brettern und Folie eingebrachte Substrat wirkt einseitig und ständig. Es ist im Verlaufe des Threads schon geschrieben worden, das Holz verzögert die Wirkung lediglich.
Ich mag das auch nicht einschätzen müssen, aber es lässt sich mittig an den Längsseiten gut ablesen, wenn der Boden hinter den Brettern absinkt.

Angesichts des Substrates hinter den Brettern ist ein Austausch derselben nicht mal so eben getan. Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Zweifel, dass für den (vorgesehenen) Fall der Fälle das auf den gemachten Erfahrungen gerade gezogen werden kann.  Mit den Kois weiß ich bereits um deine Gedanken. Enjoy.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## bergi (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Na ihr beiden, 
Sonntag Morgen, 02:31 und 06:06... vielleicht solltet ihr doch besser mal ab und an eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen...?

Was die allgemeine Stabilität des Substrats angeht - nun ja, die extrem steilwandige Grube stand fast den ganzen Winter ungeschützt rum, es handelt sich um hartes Kies-Lehm-Gemisch mit ein wenig Mutterboden-Auflage. Das Einzige, was passiert ist, war dass ein bisschen Kies unter dem Mutterboden rausbröckelte und einen leichten Überhang erzeugte. Was den "Bauch" betrifft... ich habe da zwar geschätzte 2 t Kies hinter die Bretter nachgefüllt - das ist also theoretisch wirklich eine lose, eventuell rutschende Masse, aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass das die Wölbung verursacht. Naja, mal sehen. 

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S. Witzig, ihr habt beide eher Miniteiche mit Eiweißabschäumern (_Carsten, wenn ich das richtig sehe, mit zu vielen, Nik dafür ganz ohne Fische_) - ist das Zufall?  

P.P.S. Und über Ästhetik beim Teichbau - da mache ich einen eigenen Thread auf, versprochen. Da kann man sich dann so richtig zerfleischen....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Servus Stefan,

jetzt hab ich mir auch mal Deinen Thread durchgelesen.

Ich sag mal, die Idee finde ich interessant, wurde ja auch schon mehrmals ähnlich
praktiziert, nur von Deiner Ausführung bin ich nicht so überzeugt.
Hinweise hast Du ja mehrmals bereits bekommen, allerdings finde ich man sollte doch
bitte immer sachlich bleiben, auch wenn es manchmal doch recht belustigend ist.
Was ich trotzdem gut finde, dass Du fleissig berichtest, und Dir den Mut nicht nehmen 
lasst.
Berichte weiter fleissig und wer weiss, vllt. werden die Zweifler in ein paar Jahren eines
besseren belehrt.

LG Markus


----------



## nik (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Stefan,


bergi schrieb:


> Na ihr beiden,
> Sonntag Morgen, 02:31 und 06:06... vielleicht solltet ihr doch besser mal ab und an eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen...?


Loch selber graben, ist nicht mehr, aber auch ein gebaggertes Loch wäre noch eine attraktive, ermüdende Beschäftigung. 



> P.S. Witzig, ihr habt beide eher Miniteiche mit Eiweißabschäumern (_Carsten, wenn ich das richtig sehe, mit zu vielen, Nik dafür ganz ohne Fische_) - ist das Zufall?


Nein, das ist Gottes Fügung.  BTW, ich habe ein Pflanzenteichlein und das wird in dieser Form ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben. Der fängt langsam an zu funktionieren. Fadenalgen haben sich aber noch nicht in Gänze erledigt. Es sind 8 ungefütterte Bitterlinge und drei Teichmuscheln drin. Wegen letzterer muss ich regelmäßig das sonst evtl. zu klare Teichlein rühren. Aber ich kann langsam vernünftig düngen und kriege auch die submersen Pflanzen ans wachsen. Der Abschäumer hat sich als wertvoll erwiesen und läuft neben der CO2-Zugabe permanent. Sonst gibt es nur Schwämme als Ansaugschutz. Der Rest ist optional und idR. nicht notwendig. Der Abschäumer. bringt nicht nur Schaum, d.h. Abschäumung organischer Verbindungen, das Teichlein konnte auch ungefüttert Ansätze von Schaum bilden, sondern entfärbt bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch das Wasser. Speziell die alten Blüten der Ramblerrose färben das Wasser stark braun. In Bezug auf die submerse Bepflanzung ist das in mehrfacher Hinsicht verdächtig und ungünstig.



> P.P.S. Und über Ästhetik beim Teichbau - da mache ich einen eigenen Thread auf, versprochen. Da kann man sich dann so richtig zerfleischen....


Ach was, es gilt immer, meiner ist der schönste. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hi Stefan,




bergi schrieb:


> Sonntag Morgen, 02:31 und 06:06... vielleicht solltet ihr doch besser mal ab und an eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen...?


... oder um diese Uhrzeit keine Beiträge mehr schreiben. 



bergi schrieb:


> P.S. Witzig, ihr habt beide eher Miniteiche mit Eiweißabschäumern (_Carsten, wenn ich das richtig sehe, mit zu vielen, Nik dafür ganz ohne Fische_) - ist das Zufall?


Au, das mit dem Miniteich war gemein. Wunden Punkt 100%ig getroffen. 
Ja, der Gedanke an eine Vergrößerung geistert schon seit 2, 3 Jahren im Kopf herum. Leider reicht eine Schaufel nicht aus, ab ca. 1m Tiefe kommt verwittertes Gestein... Ich hatte damals bei dieser Teichgröße aufgegeben. Aus heutiger Sicht hätte ich mich etwas weiter quälen sollen.
Zum Eiweißabschäumer hat Nick schon die passenden Bemerkungen gemacht.
Am aktuellen Besatz hat sich seit letztem Jahr nichts geändert. Es schwimmen immer noch die 9 Fische im Teich, 3 davon ziehen seit 1997 ihre Kreise. Zuviel? Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß es nicht genau. Ich denke aber auch, dass es grenzwertig ist und betreibe daher aktive 'Stäbchen'jagd mit Taschenlampe und Netz, damit sich der Bestand nicht erhöht. :?


Hier, in diesem Thread, warte ich aber erstmal auf neue Updates Deines Extrempolygonverschalung™-Projektes.   



Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Das dauert dann ein bischen...


----------



## juerg_we (20. März 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo stefan,
und wie siehts aus hast du weitergebaut???


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Was macht der Holzteich??  *neugier*


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ich glaube er mag uns nicht mehr 

Mandy


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Der Themenstarter wurde schon im August 2012 aufgrund 
unflätigen Beiträgen in anderen Themen des Forums verwiesen.
Antworten werden also keine mehr kommen...


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Ähm, schade  hätte zu gern gewußt wie es weiter geht.
Dank dir.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

oh, ok.. danke für die Info


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Oh je, bevor noch Tränen fließen  - ich bin schon noch da, im Moment fehlt mir nur die Zeit, regelmäßig reinzuschauen (_ins Forum, nicht in den Teich..._). 

Es ging hier ja vor allem um den Bau, der ist soweit abgeschlossen, bisher keine Probleme oder Auffälligkeiten mit dem Holz oder dem verwendeten Metall, es ist an den Wänden auch nichts gerutscht oder hat sich weiter eingewölbt etc.. 
Zur Zeit kämpfe ich etwas mit Schwebealgen, die laut Wassertest sämtlichen Stickstoff im Teich unter Beschlag halten, was den höheren Pflanzen wiederum nicht passt... das ist aber meiner Erfahrung nach recht typisch für die Einlaufphase eines Teiches und sollte zumindest im dritten Jahr besser werden.

Ich mach' mal wieder ein paar Fotos demnächst.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## nik (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Stefan,

ist schon sehr selten, dass die Abhängigkeit einer Algenblüte und der damit einher gehenden Stickstoffbindung erkannt wird.  Genauso ist es primär ein Merkmal eines jungen Biotops.

Ich möchte einfach nur mal erwähnen, dass ich eine Algenblüte bei einem jungen Biotop für eine günstige Erscheinung halte. Ob das nächstes Jahr verschwindet, wann auch immer, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich verbinde deren anfängliches Auftauchen immer mit der späteren Chance auf ein gut funktionierendes Biotop. Das ist auffällig.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Stefan 

freud mich das du noch da bist 

ja mach das mal und berichte uns mal wieder ,wie es bei dir und deinem Teich weiter ging würde gerne wieder was von dir lesen :smoki

Gruss Patrick


----------



## bergi (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

So - hier nun also ein paar neuere __ Blicke auf den Teich. 
Wie schon gesagt: Pflanzenwachstum zur Zeit noch zögerlich, immer noch einige Schwebalgen. Ansonsten aber keine Auffälligkeiten soweit. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Servus Stefan,

schön dass Du soweit zufrieden bist.
Was mir auffällt ist die starke Trübung im Wasser, auch die Töpfe mit Erde (die im ersten Bild ) sind kontraproduktiv für klares Wasser.
Außer das ist so gewollt ? Normalerweise müssten bei Dir die Pflanzen schon stark wachsen.
Denn bei jedem Regenguss spült es dir neue Erde und somit Nährstoffe in den Teich,
die jedesmal wieder das Algenwachstum und auch das Pflanzenwachstum fördern.
Trotzdem finde ich es gut dass Du Dich nicht abhalten lässt und weiterhin berichtest.
Wie schaut es bei Dir eigentlich mit Unterwasserpflanzen aus?
Viel kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## bergi (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo King, 
ja, wie gesagt, momentan Schwebealgenproblem, das wiederum mit schwachem Makrophytenwachstum (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Tausendblatt u.a.) zusammenhängt. Naja, mit einer Sichtweite von ca. 60 cm wäre ich sonst schon ganz zufrieden. Nitrat ist im Wasser z.Zt überhaupt nicht nachweisbar... 
In den Töpfen ist ein recht hartes Kies-Lehmgemisch, keine Erde...
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

... in den letzten Tagen geht die Trübung weiter zurück; offenbar ist es mir bei meinem letzten Versuch vor ca. 1 Monat gelungen, Hüpferlinge und Wasserflöhe im Teich anzusiedeln, vielleicht haben sie was dazu beigetragen. 
Ansonsten: leichte Braunfärbung (wohl durch die Buchenblätter), aber ziemlich klar.
Auf dem zweiten - zu kontrastreichen - Bild sieht man noch mal die Idee vom Rand: relativ steile Kies-Uferpartie, innerhalb derer der Wasserstand ziemlich schwanken kann, ohne dass das Holz trockenfällt.
Der Rand der Folie - hier schlecht zu erkennen, weil zu hell, etwa da, wo die großen Kiesel aufhören - liegt in einem sogenannten Traufblech aus Aluminium. Das finde ich ganz praktisch, weil er sich nicht so leicht im Boden verkrümeln kann, wenn man z.B. drauftritt. Igelchen&Co kommen da recht leicht zum Trinken drüber.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

...das Wasser klärt sich weiter... es geht auf die 2 m zu. So kann ich wenigstens den Zustand der Konstruktion (die "Böttcheroptik" :smoki) gut verfolgen. Bei den Aufnahmen lag der Teich etwas im Schatten, vielleicht kommt am Wochenende ein sonniger Fototermin zustande.


----------



## bergi (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Soderle, 
noch ein paar Fotos vom Samstag, um mal ein bisschen zu zeigen, wie's sich so im Holzteich lebt. Dieser Bodengrund aus Kies verschiedener Korngrößen verdichtet relativ stark, so sehr können die Kois also nicht darin wühlen. Offenbar fühlen sich aber z.B. Eintagsfliegenlarven recht wohl darin/darauf.
Im Moment ist sowieso ziemlich heftiger "Flugverkehr" am Teich, wie man auch auf dem Foto mit dem hölzernen Futterrahmen erkennen kann. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Schreib ich halt mal wieder was. 
Meine Schwebealgen wurden von wüsten Wasserflohschwärmen verzehrt bzw. abgelöst, diese sind immer noch - schon witzig, Mitte November - schön aktiv. Man könnte sie in ziemlichen Massen abernten (_hab' auch ein bisschen für die Aquarien gefischt, allerdings sind die harten Flöhe als Futter auch wieder nicht soooo beliebt_). 
Hat jemand hier schon mal Erfahrung damit gemacht, wie gerne Kois Wasserflöhe fressen und inwiefern die ihrer Konstitution zuträglich sind (in Hinblick auf die Überwinterung, z.B.)?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## maarkus (18. Nov. 2013)

Wasserflöhe sind normalerweise gern gesehenes Fischfutter. Aufgrund des hohen Proteingehaltes sind sie auch ein richtiges Powerfutter. Wir hatten uns mal bei ein paar Fischweihern beteiligt. Das Fleisch der Forellen wurde richtig schön rosa und sehr lecker


----------



## Patrick K (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Bergi 

Wasserflöhe werden oft als Zufutter bei der Koizucht eingesetzt , normal werden die sehr gern angenommen 

Gruss OBS


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: "Holzteich" - Baudoku*

Hallo Markus
Ja da hast echt recht lecker lecker

Gruss R.


----------



## bergi (28. Juni 2015)

Soderle,
es ist schon wieder etwas Zeit vergangen, der Holzteich entwickelt sich weiter und "wächst ein" - auf der einen Seite mit Epipactis, Sumpfabbiss, __ Wiesenraute, __ Seggen, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, Schaumkraut, Berle, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, Braunwurz, Poleiminze, Knoblauchgamander und __ Iris, auf der anderen mit __ Sumpfziest, Beinwell, Wolfstrapp, __ Helmkraut, Gauklerblume, Seerosen, __ Kalmus, __ Blutweiderich und Sumpfschachtelhalm, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserhahnenfuß (_und ein bisschen  Wasserknöterich und so ein kleines Dingens, das ich nicht kenne_).
Mir ist immer noch ein bisschen schleierhaft, inwiefern die Kois wirklich von den Wasserflohschwärmen im Sommer profitieren... immerhin scheinen sie mir dann ein bisschen weniger verfressen und betteln nicht so (_und unterernährt sind sie nicht, s. Kigoi-Wampe_...).
Wie wohl schon gesagt, bekommt der Teich zusätzliches Regenwasser vom Terrassendach, ca. noch mal die Teichfläche, also quasi der doppelte Niederschlag. Das führt dazu, dass ich fast nie Wasser nachfüllen muss (_2014 einmal, meine ich_).
Bisher scheint die Vegetation die Nährstoffe aus der Koi-Fütterung (_bzw. -Verdauung_) ganz gut wegzufiltern, manchmal nehme ich etwas überschüssige Fadenalgen raus, hält sich aber in Grenzen. Laub fische ich an ein paar Tagen im Herbst, immerhin liegt der Teich ziemlich direkt im Halbschatten einer Rot- und einer __ Hainbuche, und auch die abgestorbene bzw. halbabgestorbene Sumpfpflanzen-Masse entnehme ich dann.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (28. Juni 2015)

Noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## bergi (5. Juli 2015)

Weil die Sonne gerade so schön scheint, noch ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Die Seerose - es ist wohl _N. tuberosa_ "Maxima" - sitzt in einem TPK, den ich an die Holzwand geschraubt habe. Das hat den Vorteil, dass es nur eine kleine Distanz zur Oberfläche ist, und die Kois unterwegs nicht an den Blättern rumpfuschen können, außerdem sitzt die Seerose so in wärmerem Wasser.
Die an der Schmalseite eingebauten Stufen, besonders auf der sonnigen Seite, sind zu schmal ausgefallen, um da irgendwas Größeres zu pflanzen, ein echter Planungsfehler. Irgendwann müsste ich wohl mal ein zusätzliches Holzkistchen bauen, das auf den Stufen aufsitzt und den TPK ablöst (_spätestens, wenn der Kunststoff mürbe geworden ist_).
Auf dem Übersichtsfoto sieht man, wie dicht Terrasse und Tiefwasser (_wo der Koi schwimmt_) aneinander liegen. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2015)

Moin Stefan ,
das Ganze ohne Filter ? Wie viele Koi´s schwimmen denn bei Dir ?


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Haggard,
es sind drei Kois, ich schätze mal, so mit je 1,5 kg im Durchschnitt.
Wie schon beschrieben, und hier mit "technophilen" Pseudoargumenten torpediert, sind Wasserflöhe in einem technikfreien Teich - _und nur in einem solchen entwickeln sich diese großen Plankter optimal_ - ein zentral wichtiges Element, weil sie sich schnell vermehren und - _solange in ausreichender Dichte vorhanden, also über den ganzen Sommer_ - die Haupt- bzw. Alleinnahrung der Koi darstellen.
Die einfache Nahrungskette ist ja klar: 
_Ausscheidungen der Fische - Schwebealgen - Wasserflöhe - Fische_
Das ist natürlich keine Erfindung von mir , sondern abgesehen davon, dass es die Natur schon immer so macht, laufen so auch die größtenTeile der globalen Fischzucht/Aquakultur (Karpfen, Shrimps, Tilapia) überall auf der Welt, aber auch das wurde hier natürlich schon "besser gewusst" und in Zweifel gezogen.
Auf dem Foto sieht man, dass im Sektglas so um die 10 große Wasserflöhe schwimmen, laut Literatur sollten es nicht weniger als 40 pro Liter sein, damit die Karpfen ausreichend Nahrung finden, das passt also. Die Koi ziehen Wasserflöhe als Nahrung tatsächlich den Pellets vor, das hat mich schon ziemlich erstaunt (ich mache alle paar Tage eine "Testfütterung"). 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------

